# just won a co2 system



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271507372755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I will have to find a tank but not sure what size I should go with. It will be on a 90 gallon tank which I hope to upgrade to a 120 in the future and would like to only have to refill it once every few months or longer.

how long would different size tanks last approximately?

Am I going to have trouble finding a tank with the right connection?

Any idea how good this co2 system is? I got it for a great price so can't complain too much about quality but curious.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Get as big of a tank as you can afford and have space for. My 10lbs tank on my 55g running at 6 bubble/sec lasts about 4 months


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

My fingers are crossed for you, the item states it fits on 21-22mm threads. US/Can is 21mm elsewhere it's 22mm, so if something that fits on 22mm can also fit 21mm? won't that leak it is 850psi of gas we are talking about.

here is a copy and paste for a different regulator and their notes

"We will charge the thread for different countries (based on shipping address) 

◦ UK, Europe, Australia, Japan and Taiwan standard (JIS m22-14) - 22mm thread diameter. 


◦ USA/Canada - 21mm thread diameter.


◦ Please note that you must inform us, if your shipping address is in USA but item to be used in Europe."

like I said above we use CGA320 here, 1mm is big enough difference for gas to leak, good luck.

As for tank size I have a 20lb with 3 outputs, 7bps on main tank and 3pbs on the others. It's been running strong since March 13th 2013 and I haven't had to refill it yet.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Hoping worst case I just need an adapter. Just found out the price of a 10lb tank is about $100 so that is going to have to wait a little bit.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CO2-Tank-22m...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1cc537ae&_uhb=1

whoa pricey


----------

